# المنتديات العامة > الناصرة عنوآن التميز >  >  تم ترقية الشبكة الى آخر نسخة 4.0.1 ..!!

## شبكة الناصرة

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..* 
*ان شاء الله الجميع بخير وصحة وسلامة ..* 
*أولاً .. تم ترقية الشبكة الى آخر نسخة حتى الآن .. والمعلن عنها ..* 
*رقم الاصدار 4.0.1 ..* 
*تم حل جميع المشاكل التي واجهة في 4.0.0 ..* 
*تم حل مشاكل المتصفح اكسبلور ولكن ..* 
*المتصفحات الانجليزية فقط .. وتبقى المتصفحات باللغة العربية ..* 
*تعمق أكثر .. اذا كنت تستخدم متصفح انترنت اكسبلور 7 او 8 باللغة الانجليزية ..* 
*لم ترى مشاكل في الشبكة .. واذا كنت تستخدم باللغة العربية .. يفضل الترقية الى الاصدار الثامن ..* 
*جودة أقوى ..*  
*بإذن الله سوف اسعى جاهداً خلال 3 او 4 اسابيع قادمة حل مشاكل التصفح في المتصفح الاكسبلور العجوز ..* 
*والغير متقدم ابداً ..* 
*ثانياً .. أنصح بشدة الجميع بتصفح الشبكة بمتصفح الفايرفكس .. لمن يواجه مشاكل بالتصفح ..*  
*وللتحميل الرجاء الضغط هنا .. لأنه يعطيك خاصية أحلى وترى بعينك روائعة الاستايلات والشبكة لدعم خاصية css3 فية..* 
*في الخاتمة .. ادعوا الله ان يوفقكم ..* 
*دائما أنتم مميزين مع شبكة الناصرة الثافية*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله

جهودك واضحه خيي وملموسه

لاحظت التغيير الصباح لما كنت احط الاخبار وبالذات عند وضعي للصور

عساك دووم عالقوه 

و يعطيك ألف عافيه

----------


## ليلاس

*و عليييييييييييكمـ السلام ...]*

*جهوووود راااااائعة و متميزة*

*ترقية موفقة بإذن الله* 

*الله يعطيييييييكمـ العاااااافية أخوووي*

*ع الجهووود المتميزة لتطويييييييير الشبكة* 

*لا خلا و لاعدم*

----------


## عنيده

عليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته .. 

يعطيك العافيه اخووي .. 

موفق لكل خير ..

----------


## مضراوي

عليكم السلام .. 
يعطيك العافيه اخوي ..
لآعدمنا جهودك المميزه ..
تحياتي ..

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآإحب وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركآته ،،*
*تسلم آخوي على جهوود ك القميله =)* 
*وإن شآء الله تنحل كل المشآكل :p*
*ربي يعطيك آلف عآفيه ..،*
*لآخلآ ولآعدم*
*تحيآتي*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

وعلى نبينا وآله وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..


اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...



لجهدكم تحايا وسلام.......


ولعظيم عطاءكم انسكابة شكر ..وكؤوس من صادق الدعاء..


عساك ع القوة دوم يارب

موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى

دمت بعين المولى وبحصنه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*وعلييكم السلام والرحمه..*
*بخير دامك بخييير خيي..*
*الله يعطيك الف عااافيه*
*جهود مبذوله راائعه..*
*وان شاء الله من هالترقية تنحل المشاكل..*
*ونحن مميزون بتميزك اخي شبكه..*
*دمت بعين المولى..*

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
جهود مباركة اخي الكريم ..
الله يعطيك الف عافية يارب ..
دمت موفق لكل خير ..

----------

